# HELP - African Cichlid Problem



## C1CHL1DS (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 135 Gallon aquarium with 60 or so African Cichlids. Just recently I noticed that have been swimming at the top of the water and look whiteish/decoloured. Does anyone have an idea on how to resolve this desease/problem? Also they have been iching and having eating trouble.

Thanks


----------



## rossco838 (Aug 6, 2011)

Are they getting enough oxygen? Fish will goto the top of the tank if oxygen levels drop. When is the last time you cleaned your filter I'm assuming it is a canister? Do you have any power heads? if so point them at the surface of the water to agitate the water surface. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depending on the size of the fish, you may be overstocked. Regardlesss, you have an acute situation that requires action. change out at least 50% of the water and observe.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of filters do you have on this tank? How often do you clean the filters?

First thing you need to do is a 50% water change with dechlorinated water and make sure it's the same temperature as the tank water. Do this everyday for a week and make sure you vacuum the bottom of the tank when you do your water changes. If you have gravel in your tank push your gravel tube all the way into your gravel. You'll be amazed at how much crap will be buried in the gravel.

Provide as much info as possible and don't medicate the tank until you know for sure you have a disease.
--
Paul


----------

